

LED home lighting - jhoeschmidt
http://www.eropelights.com/led-home-lighting/

======
Egregore
I've used LED lighting for the off the grid solar system, the LEDs I've used
are optimized for 12V batteries, so it was quite easy, the only problem is
that I linked them directly to batteries so there is no warning when batteries
are low.

